# neef help installing shower doors



## future Plumber (Nov 2, 2012)

hi i need help instraliing pivot shower doors.. my problem is im measuring half an inch diffrence from top to bottom of tile walls....i got 56 inches on top and 56 and a half on bottom from tile to tile..so how can i make it work..without cutting the tile....


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Please provide an intro, like what sort of plumbing you do, area of work etc etc. or you may get some unusual responses!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Please provide an intro, like what sort of plumbing you do, area of work etc etc. or you may get some unusual responses!


 Aw... Adamche... you are being too nice...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

......sounds a little fishy....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say demo the walls and put em up less cockeyed....:thumbup:


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Or cut the tile and recess the door track where it won't fit.. That would "look" the most professional and work the best..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Come on, Jsnohs, admit its you still lurking on the zone..


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

The instructions usually show you how to adjust the install so accomodate out of parallel walls.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

grandpa said:


> The instructions usually show you how to adjust the install so accomodate out of parallel walls.


 Grandpa!! Ya helping Jsnohs!????


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Just put up a damn shower curtain, no drilling or nothing required.

Sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

future Plumber said:


> hi i need help instraliing pivot shower doors.. my problem is im measuring half an inch diffrence from top to bottom of tile walls....i got 56 inches on top and 56 and a half on bottom from tile to tile..so how can i make it work..without cutting the tile....


Sounds like you need some custom doors manufactured.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Tile shims and lots of silicone


----------



## future Plumber (Nov 2, 2012)

i just talked to a plumber and he told me to install the stationary door and measure the off plumb with a 6 foot level..then i should transfer the size diffrence to the rail and cut off the rail with a table saw..then he said i shouls call manufacture and ask for a jamb to sttick in the rail..does this sound right to u guys..


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

future Plumber said:


> i just talked to a plumber and he told me to install the stationary door and measure the off plumb with a 6 foot level..then i should transfer the size diffrence to the rail and cut off the rail with a table saw..then he said i shouls call manufacture and ask for a jamb to sttick in the rail..does this sound right to u guys..


Sounds like you should get him to come and do it! :yes:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

future Plumber said:


> i just talked to a plumber and he told me to install the stationary door and measure the off plumb with a 6 foot level..then i should transfer the size diffrence to the rail and cut off the rail with a table saw..then he said i shouls call manufacture and ask for a jamb to sttick in the rail..does this sound right to u guys..


Is this you?


----------



## future Plumber (Nov 2, 2012)

Adamche said:


> Please provide an intro, like what sort of plumbing you do, area of work etc etc. or you may get some unusual responses!


 i was a plumbing apprentice for a big company but i quit when they didnt give me any hours..so now i am helping out a friend that does house remodels..i plan on one day beign the best plumber ever..


----------



## future Plumber (Nov 2, 2012)

Redwood said:


> Sounds like you should get him to come and do it! :yes:


 i asked him but he looked at me and said 'for what i should be able to do this' he was very busy at the moment but i guess i can start the installation and if i run into problems ill give him a call.. the only thing im scared off is that these glass doors costed two thousand $


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

future Plumber said:


> i was a plumbing apprentice for a big company but i quit when they didnt give me any hours..so now i am helping out a friend that does house remodels..i plan on one day beign the best plumber ever..


Sounds like you rejected the path...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> Is this you?


Hey, don't be sharing my baby pics!

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f13/young-plumbers-17211/#post242831


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

future Plumber said:


> i asked him but he looked at me and said 'for what i should be able to do this' he was very busy at the moment but i guess i can start the installation and if i run into problems ill give him a call.. the only thing im scared off is that these glass doors costed two thousand $


Wow, they costed 2 grand... I'd be scared off that too


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Every plumber on this forum is the best in the world.

You have a Hell of a way to go if you plan on being the best or coming even close, you may one day be just in the shadow of jsohns.


----------



## Fast fry (May 19, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Come on, Jsnohs, admit its you still lurking on the zone..


Who the **** is this jsonoh!?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Fast fry said:


> Who the **** is this jsonoh!?


He's the Keyser Soze of the Plumbing Trade.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

I use liquid nail and a silicone mix works great and it's waterproof that way you don't need to find a stud in the wall stick it to the Sheetrock


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Fast fry said:


> Who the **** is this jsonoh!?


 Fast fry... gooogle him if you n.eed a laugh..


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Jnohs duz plumming betterer than anyone else!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Adamche said:


> Jnohs duz plumming betterer than anyone else!


And cum out pleaner then anyone fram the laurematted..!!


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> And cum out pleaner then anyone fram the laurematted..!!


Pmsl:laughing::laughing:


----------

